# Now in Shop: January Birthstone (Garnet)



## Justin (Jan 2, 2015)

It's that time of the month. No, not _that_ time. The time of birthstones cycling through the Shop! This month's January Birthstone, the Garnet, is now available in the TBT Shop for 299 Bells. 

Also of note: The special 10 Year collectible, Astral Inner Planet Floating Gold #10, is now gone from the shop... *FOREVER*


----------



## kassie (Jan 2, 2015)

Just bought mine, thanks Justin!


----------



## Amyy (Jan 2, 2015)

jsut bought mine


----------



## Ayaya (Jan 2, 2015)

I have to save up for a while to get this one.. Thank you Justin!


----------



## Coach (Jan 2, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Skyfall (Jan 2, 2015)

Got mine, thanks Justin!


----------



## mayorkaleigh (Jan 2, 2015)

finally my birthstone gem! ^w^


----------



## nard (Jan 2, 2015)

where's the party popper


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 2, 2015)

I actually decided to buy all the birthstones, but since January has nothing to do with my birthday, my characters' birthdays, or my registration date, I'm keeping the garnet inactive.


----------



## Silversea (Jan 2, 2015)

Justin said:


> Also of note: The special 10 Year collectible, Astral Inner Planet Floating Gold #10, is now gone from the shop... *FOREVER*



You know what that means? Time to make an exclusive grou... I mean ahem.

Also yay January birthstone <3.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 2, 2015)

had mine for a year PPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## Cariad (Jan 2, 2015)

Ugh 9 bells then I can have the birthstone. Guess I'll just have to post some stuff


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks Jubs!

Got my sweet red back.


----------



## WonderK (Jan 2, 2015)

One step closer to completing my collection.


----------



## Silversea (Jan 3, 2015)

I wonder how the price 299 TBT was decided. I remember when they were 399 for a while.


----------



## Justin (Jan 3, 2015)

Silversea said:


> I wonder how the price 299 TBT was decided. I remember when they were 399 for a while.



They have always been 299 (or lower).


----------



## Greninja (Jan 4, 2015)

Yay I got my birthstone and someone need to update the calendar


----------



## Astro Cake (Jan 6, 2015)

Now to get an amethyst and pearl.


----------



## Zulehan (Jan 14, 2015)

Astro Cake said:


> Now to get an amethyst and pearl.


o___o Someone who shares the same goal, though I just need the February birthstone.


----------



## Justin (Jan 31, 2015)

Today's your last chance to pick up this birthstone!


----------



## jobby47 (Jan 31, 2015)

Dang I don't be enough for one.


----------

